# Snowboard Boot Instep Top Pressure Point



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Have you hear molded them yet?


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Have you heat molded them yet?


Not yet.
I thought to do the sock+rice thing but worried about doing it wrong.


----------



## rocky clark (Dec 11, 2019)

This is for that:






Boot Fitting 101: Relieving Instep Pressure | The Angry Snowboarder


A snowboarding website that will probably offend you.




www.angrysnowboarder.com


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Use a bench sander and sand a tad off the bottom of the insole, even just 1-2mm can be a significant difference. But heat mould the liner first...and when you do....do the following:

1 Put a piece of self-adhevisve boot fitting foam on top of the hot spot. Size it a tad bigger than the hot spot and slightly bevel snip/sand down the top edges of the foam.so it ramps down to the foot area.
2 Only use very thin wicking liners or yer panty hose and put it on over the piece of boot fitting foam.
3 Heat up the liners per instructions. and then put in the heated liners in your boots...followed by your un-modded/un-sanded insoles.
4 Slide in to your boots with yer panty hose on...that is covering the piece of boot fitting foam.
5 Heel kick your boots to get yer heels back into the heel pocket.
6 Snug up and tighten up the laces/boas...but not super tight....
7 Then stand there in the "athletic stance" and in your usual stance width....don't walk around...just stand still. Until the liners are cool....15-20 minutes. Perhaps you can use some frozen gel packs or ice bags on the outside of your boots to help speed up the cooling time. But go at least 10-15 minutes of cooling and standing there.
8 Then remove yer feet, take off yer panty hose and remove the sticky boot fitting foam bits.
9 Lastly tie/lace up the empty boot so that the shell and liner hold the usual shape of the boot....do not leave the boot open and the tongue hanging...close up the boot. and let them continue to cool down for 30min-60min.
10 Then using your regular thin snowboarding socks try the fit.

The above process is the starting point/or the first attempt in boot moulding. You can use other foam bits to get more space on the sides/with of your feet by the ball and little piggy. Of course, you might need to add bits of self-adhesive foam to the outside of the liner to get better heel hold...and such.
Happy toes/feet = happy shredding.


----------

